# موقع ارسال رسائل مجانية بدون تسجيل بدون اشتراك بدون اظهار الرقم



## s-araah (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليكم أقوى المواقع لإرسال الرسائل النصية القصيرة إلى جميع الهواتف النقالة في العالم*

الموقع : www.Send20SMS.info

*الموقع سهل الاستخدام و لا يحتاج لشرح*

*اتمنى أن ينال اعجابكم...في إنتظار ردود مشجعة و شكراً*


----------

